# A Few Recent Photos



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's been a little while since I've posted any photos so I figured I would share a few recents. We are also 5 months into raw and while they both started off really skinny (and stayed skinny up until November) they are now both starting to put on some nice muscle and fill out thanks to more red meat, and FREE venison! I'm so happy I found this forum and the prey model raw website.

Aura is 10 months old now and Riley will be two years old in just 9 days (OMG).





































A little French Ring work

Aura









Riley









Riley can JUMP!










MORE


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs...nice pics


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

We were dog sitting a GSD.

And at the pet store last night:










Me and Riley doing a bit of heeling work:



















Done!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice looking dogs! =D


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love your dogs! They're both so gorgeous and seem so well behaved. I know you must be so proud of them.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

GORGEOUS dogs! We almost got a malinois. Right before we decided on a dane then a bluetick. Haha. I LOVE Riley. If he ever goes missing...


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful mals! I'm not much for shepherd breeds but I do like them, I think it's the giant ears.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sleek, athletic looking dogs! And nice heeling.. in a pet store, no less.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

My dog heels in a pet store too... out of fear of every bag... something might eat him! 

Amazing looking dogs... my jealous side is coming out ;P


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Both your Malinois are adorable! I really like the look of darker colored Malinois.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow they look great!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Riley and Aura appreciate all of the comments too 



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> GORGEOUS dogs! We almost got a malinois. Right before we decided on a dane then a bluetick. Haha. I LOVE Riley. If he ever goes missing...


LOL! That's quite the variety of breeds! Good luck trying to take him - he doesn't like strangers!! hehe


----------

